# Audi S3 - scratches to Chrome Window Trim



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks

On the passenger side of my Audi S3 the chrome window trim is noticeably scratched, running from passenger door to the rear quarter panel. I will try to upload photos when the weather allows.

My question is what advice you would have to rectify the problem;

~ Option 1: Buy replacement parts from Audi - c.£300 (apparently they are also a nightmare to take off and replace so I'd need to take to a decent garage to fit)

~ Option 2: Some kind of chrome restoration - happy to go to a garage to get this done again with the caveat that the trim is a PITA to remove so may have to be sprayed on the car.

~ Option 3: Wrapping all chrome on the car - last resort as apparently the shelflife is around 5 years, and colour options are limited to Gloss and Matte Black. I don't want the car to look 'interfered with' so these are a no-go.

Any help is appreciated, particularly from anyone who has had similar issues or seen relevant threads on the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was going to suggest getting the trims wrapped, and they can be done in chrome or brushed vinyl. Personally, if the wrapping is a no go, get it done by audi. Itll be perfect, and you'll never have an issue with quality, durability etc. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Wrapping becomes an option provided I can get a chrome-like finish. I rang two places this morning and both didn't have that option!

I'm based in NI as well so any tips on other places to call are welcome lol!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Wrapping becomes an option provided I can get a chrome-like finish. I rang two places this morning and both didn't have that option!
> 
> I'm based in NI as well so any tips on other places to call are welcome lol!


There's a guy in Banbridge who does wrapping. I'll see if I can get his number.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Cookies said:


> There's a guy in Banbridge who does wrapping. I'll see if I can get his number.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That would be great thanks!


----------

